# هل تعرف كيف يعمل الهاتف النقال ؟... شاهد معي ..



## nadjibejaia (4 يناير 2010)

هذه مجموعة فلاشات .. قدمها لي صديق .. احببت ان اهديها لكم .. 
تتحدث عن الية عمل الهاتف النقال من اللحظة التي تدخل رقم صديقك .. و رحلة مكالمتك عبر الاثير 
فلاشات .. مفيدة حتى لغير المتخصصين
لكن .. تحتاج الى قارئ الفلاشات 
flash Player 
ارجو ان تستمتعوا بها .. هي 16 ملفا ذات احجام صغيرة

حملوها من الروابط التالية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/188326528/c08db7c8/mobile1.html

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290407/fa211f84/mobile2.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290407/fa211f84/mobile2.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290528/596a0aa0/mobile3.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290528/596a0aa0/mobile3.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290673/b1899934/mobile4.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290673/b1899934/mobile4.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290757/85105598/mobile5.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290757/85105598/mobile5.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290912/9b884919/mobile6.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290912/9b884919/mobile6.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188290985/d42e67f3/mobile7.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188290985/d42e67f3/mobile7.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291050/a687b1db/mobile8.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291050/a687b1db/mobile8.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291115/b343ea67/mobile9.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291115/b343ea67/mobile9.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291269/f7f28ed2/mobile10.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291269/f7f28ed2/mobile10.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291383/88662075/mobile11.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291383/88662075/mobile11.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291503/4432d6cf/mobile12.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291503/4432d6cf/mobile12.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188291585/6588f9f2/mobile13.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188291585/6588f9f2/mobile13.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188292252/59b8ab77/mobile14.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188292252/59b8ab77/mobile14.html[/URL]

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/188292824/f20d1d53/mobile15.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/188292824/f20d1d53/mobile15.html[/URL]

<A class=postlink href="http://www.4shared.com/file/188293239/208cb21c/mobile16.html" target=_blank>http://www.4shared.com/file/188293239/208cb21c/mobile16.html​


----------



## nooralhaq (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب , ولكن المشكلة ان اللغة هي الفرنسية


----------



## nonja (5 يناير 2010)

chokran nadjib 3la ttawki3


----------



## kalem190 (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر:20:


----------



## nadjibejaia (5 يناير 2010)

nooralhaq قال:


> بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب , ولكن المشكلة ان اللغة هي الفرنسية


 
اسف لكني لم اجد فلاشات بالانجليزية .. نحن في المغرب العربي .. نتعامل مع الفرنسية بشكل يومي .. عكس الانجليزية .. لكن لا مشكلة : على الاقل الصورة ابلغ من الصوت.. وعد مني ان وجدت مثلها بالانجليزية ان اضيفها الى القائمة .. ان شاء الله ..


----------



## nadjibejaia (5 يناير 2010)

nonja قال:


> chokran nadjib 3la ttawki3


 
العفو .. شكرا لك على الالتفاتة الطيبة .. ارجو الا يكون مجرد توقيع .. حبر على ورق .. وان تكون تذكرة للغافل .. و تشجيع للملتزم ..


----------



## nadjibejaia (5 يناير 2010)

kalem190 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررر:20:


 

العفو اخي الكريم ,,


----------



## stihah (9 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## alexander18 (9 يناير 2010)

very good , thank you


----------



## نهر الحياه (26 يناير 2010)

للاسف انها بالفرنسيه وليست بالعربيه كنت اتمنى الاستفاده منها لانى حاليا مهتمه بدراسه الموبايل
لك جزيل الشكر اخى
تقبل مرورى واحترامى


----------



## en.ashraf (28 يناير 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## nadjibejaia (11 فبراير 2010)

انا سعيد لمروركم ,, ارجو ان تكونوا قد استفدتم


----------



## eng.royal (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## angel2009 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن المشكلة في اللغة ورغم ذلك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## louay (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب بوركت ووفيت


----------



## shaheed99 (18 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على خير أمتك حبيبنا ونبينا محمد اكثرو من الصلاة عليه


----------

